# Fora Removed (Boxing, Fencing, and Internal Arts).



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

We have removed the Boxing, Fencing, and Internal Arts fora due to low usage. The threads have been moved to related fora.

Suggestions for new fora remain welcome! We will however remove those that fail to thrive.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

Are Boxing and Fencing now in Western Arts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2003)

Technical aspects of boxing falls under the Western Arts, while the 'sport' and 'tv' part falls under Sports entertainment.

Fencing falls under 'Sword Arts' and/or Western Arts.

:asian:


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

Excellent.  Actually, that probably makes more sense in the first place.  I never knew if there was supposed to be a distinction between the "doing boxing" and "watching boxing" threads, and now that's cleared up.  One less thing in life I have to worry about


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2003)

Good deal for all then!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

I wonder if there'd be value in having a "New MartialTalk Members" forum for people ne wto the site--though is kind of it, or a "New to the Martial Arts?" forum for people who come here wanting to ask about the arts but who may be intimidated to post right in, say, Karate, because they don't know much about it!


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 31, 2003)

I see this on a lot of other Forums.

You could roll FAQ's, What's New on MT & Admin Announcements in there. If you wanted the Schools & Instructors Section, and a few others.  Only if you are interested in cutting down the number of forums as you add a new one?

If not, I still think this may merit a fora and we can put things like What to look for in choosing a school/instructor, and a very brief catagorization of the differnce between Arts, (a major treatise ... I am talking one liners).

-Michael


----------



## pknox (Dec 31, 2003)

Great idea.  If you're concerned about adding a new forum, there is another possibility.  If we were mainly using it to get new members "up to speed", we could just roll all of the stuff Michael mentionined together into a document, and automatically send it out to new subscribers when they register.  I'm thinking of "The Aikido Primer" that went out a few years back as an example.  That way they'd have a copy on their PC, and it wouldn't necessitate another forum.  The info could also be posted in one of the general areas, maybe even as a sticky, in case people access the boards from more than one PC.  The only issue I could see is that Guests wouldn't get the mailing, but that sounds to me like an incentive to register.  Updates could be posted on the boards; I don't necessarily think they'd need to be resent to everyone.  Granted, I'm not sure how much work this would all entail.


----------

